# YS 624 for sale in MI



## JZ 1958 (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello all - I have an old ys 624 tracked machine. Still starts, runs and clears my drive every winter, including today. Ive never had to do any work on it other than yearly plug, oil and greasing. Its time for me to upgrade my equipment so if any interest in this unit let me know. If so Ill send contact info and photos. You'll have to pick it up though in Belleville Mi, just outside of Ann Arbor . 

John


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Post some pictures of the unit, you'll get better results by doing that....


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

and post how much you are asking, I'm only 25 miles away


----------

